# Morel of a Poison Look-Alike



## cross1242

When walking in the woods near home, I encountered what look to be Morel Mushrooms. The Morel Mushrooms sold at the grocery are all an inch or two tall. But these mushrooms were six inches tall and probably eight inches in circumference at the widest point. They look identical to the ones in the grocery except they are HUGE.

Are they Morel Mushrooms or some kind of poison look-alike? If they are, are they still edible at that size?


----------



## citiescities

A yellow morel can be 3 3/4 - 5 1/2 inches tall. A black morel can be 2 3/4- 6" tall. The circumference sounds quite large from what I have experienced. Can you post a picture? Are they hollow, solid, or chambered inside? Is the cap pitted or wavy? Is the stem


----------



## cross1242

Apparently they WERE Morel Mushrooms. I went back today to take a picture and they were all gone. Next time, I'll pick them first and ask questions later. What was left of the stems were hollow.


----------



## growfindexplore

Morels can be much bigger than 5 1/2". Towards the end of the season they go into "Bigfoot" stage, where the base can be 5" across, 12" around, or be over 12" tall.


----------

